# Scalpel Carbon 2 oder Scott Spark RC 900 Pro



## SeriousEvil (8. März 2021)

Bräuchte hilfe welches der Bikes ich mir zulegen sollte. Da es zur Zeit eh keine Bikes gibt ist die Frage auf lange Sicht gesehen. Komme von einen Propain Spindirft 2021 / CF 29 /. Was ich wieder verkauft habe da sich privat bei mir was geändert hatt und jetzt im Flachland lebe und nicht jedesmal nur um aufs Bike zu steigen in die Berge Fahren möchte mit den Auto. Deswegen wird es nur noch auf 2 oder 3 mal Bikepark im Jahr auslaufen und da verzichte ich auf große sprungeund möchte mich jetzt den XC Rennen widmen. Leider hab ich in der hinsicht wenig erfahrung bei den Bikes.
Budget sollte unter 6000 liegen.


----------



## mogg (9. März 2021)

Sind beides super Räder. Das Scalpel ist leichter und kommt mit Carbon Felgen. Beim Scott sind soweit ich weiss noch (vermutlich richtig schwere) Alufelgen dran. Ansonsten tun die sich nicht sehr viel meiner Meinung nach. Das Spark ist inzwischen wohl etwas veraltet wie man überall lesen darf, dennoch immer noch ein Top Rad.

Wenn ich heute vor der Wahl stünde, würde ich mir keins von den Beiden holen, und mir das Orbea Oiz zulegen. Ist vielleicht auch noch eine Alternative für Dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeriousEvil (9. März 2021)

mogg schrieb:


> Sind beides super Räder. Das Scalpel ist leichter und kommt mit Carbon Felgen. Beim Scott sind soweit ich weiss noch (vermutlich richtig schwere) Alufelgen dran. Ansonsten tun die sich nicht sehr viel meiner Meinung nach. Das Spark ist inzwischen wohl etwas veraltet wie man überall lesen darf, dennoch immer noch ein Top Rad.
> 
> Wenn ich heute vor der Wahl stünde, würde ich mir keins von den Beiden holen, und mir das Orbea Oiz zulegen. Ist vielleicht auch noch eine Alternative für Dich?


Das stimmt das Canyon Lux steht auch noch zur Auswahl und wenn man selber bissel schrauben kann ist der Service nicht wertbar


----------



## _Olli (9. März 2021)

SeriousEvil schrieb:


> Das stimmt das Canyon Lux steht auch noch zur Auswahl und wenn man selber bissel schrauben kann ist der Service nicht wertbar


du wirst doch nicht, wenn du scott oder das scalpel auf dem schirm hast, zum "wackelpuddig" rahmen von canyon greifen?!

was ist wenn es doch noch CC/XC räder zu kaufen gibt?
welche größe
welche ausstattung?
wieviel max FW v/h?
vario?
max gewicht?










						FOCUS O1E 9.9 tendet red günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

FOCUS O1E 9.9 tendet red ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de
				



ne L
xtr und fox
um die 10kg









						Lapierre XR 9.9 schwarz/orange günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

Lapierre XR 9.9 schwarz/orange ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de
				












						KROSS Earth TE red/white gloss günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

KROSS Earth TE red/white gloss ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de
				













						Orbea Oiz M30 schwarz günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

Orbea Oiz M30 schwarz ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de
				



für das gesparte geld noch selber optimieren...


oder 




__





						Cross Country Fully
					






					koba.ch
				




es gibt sooo viele geile bikes - da sollte man einen bogen um canyon machen.


----------



## Luisfigo (9. März 2021)

SeriousEvil schrieb:


> Bräuchte hilfe welches der Bikes ich mir zulegen sollte. Da es zur Zeit eh keine Bikes gibt ist die Frage auf lange Sicht gesehen. Komme von einen Propain Spindirft 2021 / CF 29 /. Was ich wieder verkauft habe da sich privat bei mir was geändert hatt und jetzt im Flachland lebe und nicht jedesmal nur um aufs Bike zu steigen in die Berge Fahren möchte mit den Auto. Deswegen wird es nur noch auf 2 oder 3 mal Bikepark im Jahr auslaufen und da verzichte ich auf große sprungeund möchte mich jetzt den XC Rennen widmen. Leider hab ich in der hinsicht wenig erfahrung bei den Bikes.
> Budget sollte unter 6000 liegen.


Im August kommt das neue Scott Spark 
Ist das eventuell was für dich


----------



## SeriousEvil (10. März 2021)

_Olli schrieb:


> du wirst doch nicht, wenn du scott oder das scalpel auf dem schirm hast, zum "wackelpuddig" rahmen von canyon greifen?!
> 
> was ist wenn es doch noch CC/XC räder zu kaufen gibt?
> welche größe
> ...


Gewicht unter 11 kg wäre geil 
Federweg reichen 100 oder wie beim Giant 90mm 
Ausstattung minimum XT und select + oder Performance Elite Dämpfung muss nicht Ultimate oder Kashima sein.
Leichte Alu Felgen reichen carbon wäre nice to have. Keine vario stütze möchte auf Geschwindigkeit und Langstrecken Performance.


----------



## SeriousEvil (10. März 2021)

_Olli schrieb:


> du wirst doch nicht, wenn du scott oder das scalpel auf dem schirm hast, zum "wackelpuddig" rahmen von canyon greifen?!
> 
> was ist wenn es doch noch CC/XC räder zu kaufen gibt?
> welche größe
> ...


Aber danke für die Übersicht


----------



## _Olli (10. März 2021)

SeriousEvil schrieb:


> Gewicht unter 11 kg wäre geil
> Federweg reichen 100 oder wie beim Giant 90mm
> Ausstattung minimum XT und select + oder Performance Elite Dämpfung muss nicht Ultimate oder Kashima sein.
> Leichte Alu Felgen reichen carbon wäre nice to have. Keine vario stütze möchte auf Geschwindigkeit und Langstrecken Performance.


Was hat ne vario mit Geschwindigkeit und Langstrecke zu tun? 



Scott und cannondale sind doch hier und dort verfügbar.. Worauf wartest du denn noch?


----------



## Pixelsign (10. März 2021)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Im August kommt das neue Scott Spark
> Ist das eventuell was für dich



Gibts zu der Info schon irgendwelche Quellen?


----------



## Luisfigo (10. März 2021)

Noch nichts offizielles 
Es gibt aber schon ein paar Fotos bei Instagram


----------



## mogg (10. März 2021)

Naja, der Wahrheitsgehalt an den Bildern ist natürlich fast gleich null.
Wäre aber cool wenn er so käme, und endlich 2 Flaschenhalter passen würden.

Der hier ist übrigens besser gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (10. März 2021)

Ich glaube da freut sich jetzt jeder Schrauber wenn er den Dämpfer wechseln muss 😬


----------



## SeriousEvil (10. März 2021)

_Olli schrieb:


> Was hat ne vario mit Geschwindigkeit und Langstrecke zu tun?
> 
> 
> 
> Scott und cannondale sind doch hier und dort verfügbar.. Worauf wartest du denn noch?


Jetzt hat mich ein Kollege bequatscht der schon paar Jahre xc renne fährt und MTB Marathons das ich mir lieber ein Hardtail kaufen soll spart Geld und reicht für die Deutschen XC Rennen und Marathons bei guter Fahrtechnik aus. Und Gewicht Ersparnisse hat man auch noch durch den Dämpfer der weg fällt. Was meint ihr wäre ein Hardtail ausreichend?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (10. März 2021)

Das kann man pauschal nicht beantworten. Auf den einen Strecken ist ein Fully schneller, auf anderen ein Hardtail. Wie lange man fährt (also die Dauer einer Tour/eines Rennens) spielt auch eine Rolle, persönliche Vorlieben ohnehin.


----------



## dino113 (10. März 2021)

Mit so einem Bike hättest du beides









						Supercaliber 9.8 GX | Trek Bikes (DE)
					

Erlebe deine nächste große Fahrt mit Supercaliber 9.8 GX. Schaue dir das Bike an und besuche deinen örtlichen Trek-Fachhändler.




					www.trekbikes.com


----------



## SeriousEvil (10. März 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> Mit so einem Bike hättest du beides
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das supercaliber kenn ich aber trek hat schon unverschämte Preise muss ich sageb


----------



## dino113 (10. März 2021)

SeriousEvil schrieb:


> Das supercaliber kenn ich aber trek hat schon unverschämte Preise muss ich sageb


Also das scalpel ist nicht besser ausgestattet zum gleichen Preis. Das Scott hat zumindest XTR.
Aber insgesamt keine Welten Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.R. (11. März 2021)

Mal schauen, wann Scott die Marke Bold einstellt. Mir gefällt das Konzept des versteckten Dämpfers.


----------



## T.R. (12. März 2021)

SeriousEvil schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mich ein Kollege bequatscht der schon paar Jahre xc renne fährt und MTB Marathons das ich mir lieber ein Hardtail kaufen soll spart Geld und reicht für die Deutschen XC Rennen und Marathons bei guter Fahrtechnik aus. Und Gewicht Ersparnisse hat man auch noch durch den Dämpfer der weg fällt. Was meint ihr wäre ein Hardtail ausreichend?


Für Marathons reicht m.E. ein Hardtail, da eher technisch einfach. Für echte technische XC Strecken hat ein Fully klare Vorteile. Fullies sind defektanfälliger und wartungsintensiver, gerade im Leichtrahmenberich.


----------



## SeriousEvil (12. März 2021)

T.R. schrieb:


> Für Marathons reicht m.E. ein Hardtail, da eher technisch einfach. Für echte technische XC Strecken hat ein Fully klare Vorteile. Fullies sind defektanfälliger und wartungsintensiver, gerade im Leichtrahmenberich.


Ja Preis und Wartungsaufwand spielen auch eine große Rolle. Und selbst auf Profi xc rennen gibt es ja noch hardtails nicht alle sind auf fullys umgestiegen. Ich glaube es wird ein Hardtail. Das beste preis leistungs Angebot finde ich hat das bulls black adder und Radon. 

Bei cube lass ich die finger weg da bricht andauernd der rahmen an der Sattelstützen klemme. Trek supercaliber wäre geil aber für 5000 bekommt man da ein relativ schweres und mittel mäßige Ausstattung.


----------



## _Olli (12. März 2021)

KROSS Earth TE red/white gloss günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

KROSS Earth TE red/white gloss ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de
				



was spricht hier dagegen?
leicht, schnell, keine vario, unter 6k, schlauch raus und noch leichter










						Cannondale F-Si Carbon 2 mercury günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

Cannondale F-Si Carbon 2 mercury ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de
				



vielleicht irgendwo um die 8kg aber " nur XT" ...


----------



## T.R. (12. März 2021)

Das letztgenannte Cannondale wiegt eher um die 9,5 kg als um die 8 kg. Cannondale ist teuer, da gibt es günstigere,leichtere Alternativen, wie Bulls oder Radon. Gleichwohl ist das FSI ein schnelles Hardtail mit sehr gutem Handling und toller Gabel.


----------



## hackl (13. März 2021)

Scott gibts übrigens bei unseren händlern noch. Hab grad ein scale 920 ohne laufräder für 2100€ bekommen. Wennst da noch 500-700 in alu leichtbau räder investierst hast preisleistung ein sehr gutes rad. Da könntest dir sogar noch ned gebrauchten downhiller/freerider fürn park kaufm 
Zwecks komfort.. hab mir die aspen in 2,4 aufgezogen und bin begeistert


----------



## SeriousEvil (13. März 2021)

Danke für eure ganzen Tipps und Empfehlungen aber am Ende wird es ein Bulls Black Adder Hardtail.


----------



## hackl (13. März 2021)

Darf man fragen welches und wieviel du zahlst?
Mir gefallen die gut. Is nur leider in meiner region quasi nicht vertreten


----------



## SeriousEvil (13. März 2021)

hackl schrieb:


> Darf man fragen welches und wieviel du zahlst?
> Mir gefallen die gut. Is nur leider in meiner region quasi nicht vertreten


Das Bulls Black Adder Team 
5000€


----------



## T.R. (14. März 2021)

Definitiv eine gute Wahl. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

